# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Μεταφορά από cosmote σε vodafone

## Kostas2167

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω ένα πρόβλημα έχω μπερδευτεί έχω cosmote 30vdsl με σταθερό και μαζί cosmote 24adsl με σταθερό για εξοχικο θέλω να βάλω vodafone triple play 30vdsl και σταθερό και Vodafone tv λόγω κόστους στη cosmote έρχεται πολύ ο λογαριασμός πώς θα κάνω την μεταφορά της γραμμής; υπάρχει πρόγραμμα για vodafone μόνο Internet για το εξοχικο σταθερό δεν χρισμοποιουμε εκεί έχουμε τα κινητά μας ευχαριστώ.

----------

